# C27 Shindaiwa



## alderman (Apr 18, 2016)

Spent part of the afternoon using a Shindaiwa C27 brush utter with a speed feed head. Not as much power as some of the big boys but a bit lighter and did well with the grass and weed in the wood lot. 
I've never tried one of these with a blade. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 18, 2016)

My dad has a T27, I think, that he has been feeding years old gas, it won't run with the choke all the way off and it doesn't idle at all. It hasn't died yet!

Waiting, impatiently, for the parts for my T-25. Seals, new screws, etc.


----------

